# Men in Skirts



## Shizen Shigoku (Oct 18, 2006)

Figured that title would be provocative enough to get some lookers . . .

Opinions on Utility Kilts?

see here: www.utilikilts.com


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been seeing these around for a few years now.  Interesting idea, but how many do they think they'll sell at the prices they are charging?

Jeff


----------



## zDom (Oct 18, 2006)

What about Utility Panty Hose for those cold days?

:grin+duck:


----------



## Drac (Oct 18, 2006)

zDom said:


> What about Utility Panty Hose for those cold days?
> 
> :grin+duck:


 
Dude you aint right...LOL...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, I saw this thread yesterday but really didn't have anything to say. Kilts..eh. I don't get it. 

However, I did have a dream about a friend I have in Tennessee training MA in a kilt. It was green plaid. LOL! (no..it wasn't *that* kind of dream ). I forgot about it til I saw this thread again. heh


----------



## bydand (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, $125 for a man-skirt.  I may have Scottish and Irish as ancestors, but there is no way you are going to get me to wear a kilt.


----------



## Fluffy (Oct 19, 2006)

I want one!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 19, 2006)

bydand said:


> Wow, $125 for a man-skirt.  I may have Scottish and Irish as ancestors, but there is no way you are going to get me to wear a kilt.


Aye, I've Irish ancestors as well but ye t'ain't gonna see me a wearing on' o' those things... especially not without a pair of briefs under it. Heeee!


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 19, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Aye, I've Irish ancestors as well but ye t'ain't gonna see me a wearing on' o' those things... especially not without a pair of briefs under it. Heeee!



Wear bike shorts underneath...  please.  We want to preserve our eyes and mind.


----------



## zDom (Oct 19, 2006)

Drac said:


> Dude you aint right...LOL...



So I guess the Utility Stiletto Heels are definately out of the question then?


----------



## wee_blondie (Oct 20, 2006)

If I ruled the world: ALL men would be required to wear a kilt at least once a week!  Don't think I've ever met a Scotsman that doesn't look good in a kilt...... :ultracool 

some of those models are great: wonder if they'll ever do MA ones?  perhaps silk muay thai ones or heavy cotton gi-type material...?


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 21, 2006)

Shizen Shigoku said:


> Figured that title would be provocative enough to get some lookers . . .
> 
> Opinions on Utility Kilts?
> 
> see here: www.utilikilts.com


My opinion?  I think that the wearing of a kilt by a man for the purpose of honouring heritage, such as when marching to or when playing pipes and drums, or when attending Scottish events, is appropriate.  I believe that all other uses are an exuse to dress like a woman.  Really, what possible utility is there in wearing a kilt?  There were pictures on that site of people blacksmithing and doing carpentry and stuff - I would think that a woman wearing a skirt doing those things would be silly too.  It just isn't practical.  

No, traditionally, men wear pants.  If they want to wear a skirt, why restrict it to kilts?  Why not an evening gown when out for supper?  An evening gown looks so much more elegant and formal, and is therefore much more appropriate at that type of function, rather than a tuxedo kilt, as illustrated on the website.


----------



## TimoS (Nov 10, 2006)

wee_blondie said:


> wonder if they'll ever do MA ones?  perhaps silk muay thai ones or heavy cotton gi-type material...?



Well, since appartenly there are rugby kilts, why not MA kilts 

[gv]5600576617327593076[/gv]


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2006)

wee_blondie said:


> Don't think I've ever met a Scotsman that doesn't look good in a kilt...... :ultracool


 
Aye Aye!  I think Scotmen look mighty fine in kilts indeed.


----------



## Drac (Nov 10, 2006)

wee_blondie said:


> If I ruled the world: ALL men would be required to wear a kilt at least once a week! Don't think I've ever met a Scotsman that doesn't look good in a kilt...... :ultracool


 
Ye donna want ta see me inna kilt...Ye'd have nightmares..Before I picked up all this weight from being off the smokes for 2 years I' might have thought about it, always like to do things that was a departure from the norm..


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a kilt back from when I spent about a month and a half with the Gordon Highlanders.  Great troops!  And the damn thing is pretty warm too.


----------



## bydand (Nov 10, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I have a kilt back from when I spent about a month and a half with the Gordon Highlanders.  Great troops!  And the damn thing is pretty warm too.



That is cool!  I have to get one with the Gordon plaid one of these days, not to wear, but to show the family colors.  Hence my MT "name" Bydand is the old Gordon family motto from way back.


----------



## wee_blondie (Nov 11, 2006)

Cool - so what does "Bydand" mean?

Ours is latin: Sero sed Serio
Means: Late but in earnest

......try telling my boss that!


----------



## bydand (Nov 11, 2006)

Bydand stands for "abiding"

There have been several mottos throughout the long, sometimes checkered history of the Gordons.  But, that one is short enough to use as a user name.


----------



## Drac (Nov 11, 2006)

wee_blondie said:


> If I ruled the world: ALL men would be required to wear a kilt at least once a week! Don't think I've ever met a Scotsman that doesn't look good in a kilt...... :ultracool
> 
> some of those models are great:


 
Since I am not a Scots nor a model would the rule apply to me????


----------



## wee_blondie (Nov 11, 2006)

Ha - try it and find out!

Just make sure you wear one the right length!!  (Have seen some terrible mistakes where guys wear them too short - miniskirts are NOT COOL!)


----------



## TimoS (Nov 11, 2006)

wee_blondie said:


> Ha - try it and find out!
> 
> Just make sure you wear one the right length!!  (Have seen some terrible mistakes where guys wear them too short - miniskirts are NOT COOL!)



Man in a miniskirt? :barf:Good thing I already ate, otherwise the mental image alone would have killed any appetite whatsoever


----------



## Drac (Nov 11, 2006)

TimoS said:


> Man in a miniskirt? :barf:Good thing I already ate, otherwise the mental image alone would have killed any appetite whatsoever


 
I'm havin trouble keepin me breakfast after reading that..


----------



## shrek (Feb 3, 2007)

Kilts are great in the Florida weather, but I'll be scuppered if I'd ever don mine in the winter.  From St. Patrick's day to Halloween only


----------



## still learning (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello, In Japan many men wear "kimono's" as while as in other foreign countries have some kind of outfit like those kimono's. 

Will Kilts be easier to go to the bathrooms for MEN? ...Um sit or stand?

.............Aloha


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 14, 2007)

no no no!! 

skirts go on GIRLS!!!!


----------

